# New to this....Can someone give advice.



## Michelleann8 (Aug 7, 2014)

Recently received results of my biopsy. My endocrinologist is out of town until Monday. Can anyone help interpret these results? Give advice?

Diagnosis:
Atypical Cells Present Suspicious for Malignancy.

Cellular specimens composed of atypical follicular epithelial cells with a
predominantly papillary arrangement. Nuclear variation and overlapping is
noted. Numerous pseudo-inclusions and nuclear grooves are present.

No colloid present.

Comment: The cytological findings in both specimens are highly suspicious
for papillary carcinoma. Clinical and radiographic correlation is recommended.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The gold standard for "final" diagnosis of thyroid cancer is post-op pathology. The "second best" method is FNA biopsy. They are essentially saying that the cells look very similar to papillary carcinoma but that they can't give you a definitive diagnosis with those cells.

For all intents and purposes, you should assume you have papillary cancer.

The good news is that this is highly treatable and the prognosis is excellent. When will you see your doctor next?


----------



## Michelleann8 (Aug 7, 2014)

I go to the doctor on Monday. Very nervous.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Board!

The good news is that you are receiving excellent medical intervention and I cannot add to anything that Joplin1975 has had to say.

We have many many posters here who have been through this and I know they will be pleased to help and support you through this tough time.

What sent you to the doc about this in the first place? Inquiring minds always like to know! How are you feeling other than being in anxious mode which is certainly understandable?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, good, Monday is coming soon.

I appreciate your anxiety, but try not to get too worried. Does it require treatment? Yup. But for most of us, it's more of a nuisance than anything else. You are going to be fine and that's what you want to focus on!


----------



## Michelleann8 (Aug 7, 2014)

Andros, I was put on thyroid meds for being hypothroid after my son was born 9 years ago. 3 years after, with another pregnancy, I was taken off of meds. I haven't felt good since. I've gone to my regular doctor 4 years in a row and my bloodwork was "normal". I finally took myself to an endocrinologist, who ordered bloodwork and an ultrasound. Ultrasound found that my thyroid was "covered" in nodules, several of which were pretty large. They biopsied (FNA) 2 of the most "suspicious" looking. Now, just waiting to get into the doctor again to discuss next steps.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

I am certainly glad that you had the good sense to get to the bottom of all this. What a horror story having been told you are fine all these years!

Sadly, you are not alone in this and that is precisely why I and many others here spend as much time as possible on this board hopefully helping others before it is too late.

Just know we are here for you and ease your mind w/the knowledge that all who come here who have had thyroid cancer are regular posters and doing exceedingly well at the present time.

Again; thank God you got some serious intervention so you can be the mom you want to be to your children!

Sending hugs,


----------

